# Doggy Rucksack



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Has anyone used a doggy rucksack? I will have to carry Minton for the first few weeks and after that he won't be able to walk for as long as Hattie does. I have a couple of small backpacks which I could wear on my front I hope this will be enough but would be interested to see if anyone has tried a doggy carrier? I do not feel inclined to pay around £30 for something I may only use for a few weeks.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think Colin just used a regular Backpack ( Canadian for rucksack) I could be wrong but I think I remember a picture


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

I just used a small rucksack, Rufus only fitted in it for about 2 weeks! I personally wouldn't buy one specially if you hsve a small rucksack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I tried a few things but found a small / shallow holdall with a shoulder strap best..however I think the motion can make them sick if you are out walking for too long...this happened once with Ted...literally two mins from getting home!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I would simply enjoy the cuddle. It won't be long before he's tearing ahead with Hattie calling back to you 'bye mum'


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I think I would simply enjoy the cuddle. It won't be long before he's tearing ahead with Hattie calling back to you 'bye mum'


The way her ladyship has been behaving lately she will be over the hill and far away before he knows what is happening! Hope he will stir her mothering instinct otherwise I better get some Nikes to keep up. Good job she can hear her clicker, hope this is just the adolescent phase normally she sticks to me like glue.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

We just used an ordinary backpack with a couple of towels in the bottom, cara was absolutely fine, especially if we went to the pub to see her fan club xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I used to put Bonnie in a small rucksack worn on my front when she was too young to take for a walk with Dexter. I can tell you she wriggled and squirmed like mad and I had to hold her very firmly!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> We just used an ordinary backpack with a couple of towels in the bottom, cara was absolutely fine, especially if we went to the pub to see her fan club xx


Like the idea of a pub fan club what a perfect excuse! I used to take my cairn pup to pubs years ago but I was in my thirty's then and had a wider social circle however never say never this may be the new interdog dating!


----------

